# Men With Buns!



## Pipp (Dec 13, 2006)

This is probably the best bunny gift out there,and I'm proud to say it originated here at the VRRA (Vancouver RabbitRescue and Advocacy) in Vancouver, although it'snow beingsold through many rescues. 

http://www.vrra.org/gifts.htm







*Men with Buns* *2007*

Our 2nd calendar once again celebrates men and their pet rabbits. Itfeatures 12 black and white photos taken by Yukiko Onley, with 2 bonusphotos on the inside cover. The calendar is not only a fund raiser butalso a tool to raise awareness of rabbits as pets for everyone. Eachpage contains a snippit about rabbits, their nature or their care. Itis 12"x9". *$20 each
$15 each for 5 or more.*






And I had to add this figurine they'reselling -- it's so cute and the spittin' image of Girlie in RescueMe.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16728&amp;forum_id=7&amp;jump_to=247883#p247883


----------



## cheryl (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice calendar!....i love the picture of the guywearing the cowboy hat,that bunny sitting in his arms is adorable andlooks so relaxed..like he's enjoying it 



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Dec 13, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> Nice calendar!....i love the picture of the guy wearing thecowboy hat,that bunny sitting in his arms is adorable and looks sorelaxed..like he's enjoying it




This one? 






*VRRA 2006 Calendar*

This calendar celebrates men and their pet rabbits. It features 12black and white photos taken by Yukiko Onley. The calendar is not onlya fund raiser but also a tool to raise awareness of rabbits as pets foreveryone. Each page contains a snippit about rabbits, their nature ortheir care. It is 12"x9". *Now only $5!*


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes!, yes!..that's the one! 

Now that is a gorgeous picture :inlove:



cheryl


----------



## Spring (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree! Very gorgeous.. and hey, the rabbits aren't half bad either!  Joking!

I love the idea of the calender. I hate how some people think that menwho are into rabbits aren't masculine. In my opinion, cuddling a rabbitis the most macho thing a man could do!

:santawink:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep! i would like to have that hanging on my wall 



cheryl


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 18, 2006)

:heartsWOW!:hearts I must say that men with buns are incredibly sexy!

I would LOVE one of these but I don't think they ship internationally .


----------



## Pipp (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey ML, lots of other places carry the calendar,just run "men with buns" and the word calendar through Google, I'm suresomebody can mail internationally for not too much $$. 

It is a very cool calendar! (Second thought, make that 'hot') 



sas (who's not really here)


----------

